# US Dollar Dumpers



## Kimosabi (5 June 2007)

The purpose of this thread is track the countries which are dumping their US Dollar Peg.

Syria and Kuwait have both announced that they will be dumping the US dollar Peg, and I think this trickle may well turn into a flood.




> *Syria to switch peg from dollar to SDR *
> 
> 
> Agencies
> ...






> [SIZE=+1]Kuwait abandons US dollar currency peg[/SIZE]
> 
> By Simeon Kerr in Dubai
> 
> ...





I don't know about the rest of you but I am starting to see some very ominous storm clouds on the horizon.

I think it might be time for that little trip to the Perth Mint I've been talking about.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (5 June 2007)

Kimosabi said:


> The purpose of this thread is track the countries which are dumping their US Dollar Peg.
> 
> Syria and Kuwait have both announced that they will be dumping the US dollar Peg, and I think this trickle may well turn into a flood.
> 
> ...




Ha ha bring it on I say!

I am long on Gold and only looking to add!

:bazooka:


----------



## explod (5 June 2007)

Agree with the above, in fact as we contemplate the subject the US dollar is showing further weakness today and in Euro trading at this time.   Have also been long gold for some time.     Check out comentaries of James Turk, (via Google) who is bullish on gold, bearisn the dollar, but not over the fence like some.   A diversion such as an attack on Iran may not surprise but in the end the currency will fall under the burden of debt alone IMHO.  A very good thread over the last week(on ASF) if you have not seen it, particularly in regardto the power of Central Banks ...."Hypothetical - The Economy Goes Bust"


----------



## purple (11 June 2007)

well, KimonoWasabi, oops, Kimosabi, I'm all for dropping pegs to the USD. I'm working in the UAE and the currency here is still pegged to the USD, and I find that plain irritating.

that's because I'm sending money back to Australia, and with the weak USD and the red hot raging AUD, I'm losing hundreds with each money transfer, and the loss keeps increasing as we see our AUD growing stronger and stronger.

Give the Peg the Leg I say!


----------



## Smurf1976 (11 June 2007)

IMO the question is "when" rather than "if" the USD is toast.


----------



## prana (4 April 2009)

Time to reincarnate an old thread and some old posts. Looks like the SDR will be given a second life, backed not by gold but a basket of currencies so they can practise orgies of quantative easing.


----------

